# Tire width vs. rim width



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I'm asking this in the Commuting forum since I know many of you ride with wider tires. I just took my brand new Salsa Casseroll Triple on its maiden voyage this morning. The bike came with 700x32 tires that have some tread. Coming from a Specialized Allez, the road feel was pretty tank-like. 

The width of my rims also seems enormous compared to my Allez. A sticker on them says they are 22.5mm wide. Now I don't care to run 23mm tires anymore, but I'm wondering if I should be able to run 25mm ones without issues?


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

Larger rims are really for larger tires. Not sure how small you can go, but some stuff here:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Sheldon has a rule of 1.5 to 1 on the wide side of the tire. Unsure about rules of thumb for skinny tires on wide rims. I'd hesitate to go below 1:1, meaning don't try a 19mm racing tire on 22.5 rims. You will not have any problem running 25mm tires, although perhaps they won't be as round in profile as if they were on a narrower rim.

Your reaction to the wide tires and rims seems based on emotion, but what about need? If you're skinny and tend to ride like a "roadie", perhaps 32mm is a tad wide and maybe a superlight 28mm (like the Grand Bois tires) would give you some of that "performance" feel. But then why get a Casseroll, triple, if you don't need modest-to-wide tires? Certainly you didn't get the bike to keep up with the local crit...


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

ispoke said:


> Your reaction to the wide tires and rims seems based on emotion, but what about need? If you're skinny and tend to ride like a "roadie", perhaps 32mm is a tad wide and maybe a superlight 28mm (like the Grand Bois tires) would give you some of that "performance" feel. But then why get a Casseroll, triple, if you don't need modest-to-wide tires? Certainly you didn't get the bike to keep up with the local crit...


I picked up some 25mm Conti GP4000s and mounted them for a ride Sunday morning. They fit fine and round out nicely. 

I do admit I'm still coming to terms with the differences between the Casseroll and my Allez. I bought the Salsa because I wanted a more comfortable road bike that I could mount full fenders on and use for everything - commuting, long rides, and even some faster group rides. I'm a 230 lb Clydesdale and so the option to put on wider tires is very welcome. I'm sure I'll throw the 32s back on come winter time.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds like the long term solution is 2 pairs of wheels, or don't give up the Allez! 2 bikes are way better than one bike with 2 pairs of hoops.

I love commuting on fat, soft 32s while racked up with loaded panniers. But admittedly most wide tires are heavy dogs that would put a damper on spirited weekend rides. That's where bike #2 comes in...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

It sounds to me like you may want 32's, just a different brand. Try a few other tires, and you are bound to find one that you like.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

zpl said:


> The bike came with 700x32 tires that have some tread. Coming from a Specialized Allez, the road feel was pretty tank-like.


Keep in mind that wider tires need to be run at much lower pressures than narrower ones if you want a more comfortable ride. At identical pressures, a wider tire will feel much harsher than a narrower one.


----------

